# Give a funny nickname to the person above you!



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

This is another thread which is supposed to make you laugh 

The aim is to simply give a funny nickname to the person above you and you can the rate the nickname above you as well for fun.

Let's begin with er... Chris Hardwick:


Chris "He's soooo sick!!!" Hardwick 

(I like to make it rhyme )

(Sorry to anyone who doesn't like this or wont like this thread)

EDIT: Ah I just realised it could be a bit difficult to make a funny nickname if you don't know the person's first and last name. If it's not a problem could people please type in their first and last names (unless it's in their WCA profile or their user name).


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert "Redberty" Y


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 5, 2009)

Ed "ED" Ward

I think whenever I revive/make a certain kind of thread people make a billion variations.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 5, 2009)

Cyder CC.


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 5, 2009)

dannielle


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

sub "Awesome" zero1983


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Matt "The MINI" Goings


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

This is gonna get hard. Not everyone knows other peoples real name.

Waffle "the rebel" jim


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 5, 2009)

EDR.


----------



## Blurt (Nov 5, 2009)

EDDYWARDY


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Haha good one Waffle, I like it .

"Mr." Blurt


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry but if it's not a problem could people please type in their first and last names (unless it's in their WCA profile or their user name).


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 5, 2009)

noname4U


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> noname4U



Haha 

"Dannay"

Btw full name= Edward King.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward "The King" King :fp (yeah I know it's lame 

My last name is Yau. (Pronounced like "yow", i.e. it rhymes with with "cow")


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

I would have done something like Edward "Burger" King.


----------



## Blurt (Nov 5, 2009)

I Like that "Mr." blurt

Yobert-r


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Please can you tell us your first and last name?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert "Yogi Bear" Y


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Sorry if this is a stupid question but is your last name "Goings"?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question but is your last name "Goings"?



It might be, and Waffle called me Matt "The MINI" Goings.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok then erm...

Matt "Zee Zee is so easy!" Goings 

(Again, my last name is Yau, pronounced like "Yow". Something you might say if you get hurt )


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert Y-am-I-so-fast-at-4x4?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Ok then erm...
> 
> Matt "Zee Zee is so easy!" Goings



Um, when did I say ZZ is easy?


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Robert Y-am-I-so-fast-at-4x4?



Ranzha "smiley" Emodrach


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Ed "triangle in a semicircle" ward


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

mini "Big G" Goings!

--edit--
I loved this one!


Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Robert Y-am-I-so-fast-at-4x4?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Wow, I'm really bad at this. I keep getting good ones, but I can't give any good ones.

Chris "Only 1 Vowel" Hardwick.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Matt "the all knowing" Goings


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert "Yowza!" Yau


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

I know everything? Please remind my parents, they don't seem to believe me .

cm "not so easy" w


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 5, 2009)

mini "Growing" GOINGS

Real Name - Cyrus Colah


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Cyrus "pepsay" colah


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cyrus "pepsay" colah



Edward "whose last name I forget" Johnson!

OFF TOPIC: I am so naming my kid Coca


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> mini "Growing" GOINGS
> 
> Real Name - Cyrus Colah



Actually, I stopped growing, thats why I'm starting to work out.

"Billy Ray" Cyrus C.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 5, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > mini "Growing" GOINGS
> ...



I've heard every one of my nick names so far at least 100 times.

Mini "no more growing" Goings


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2009)

Cypress Tree?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 5, 2009)

SHELL-E


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

BLD queen 

(Someone give a nickname for Ethan instead of me)


----------



## Logan (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan "AMAZING" Rosen


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Logan "logan" Logan


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 5, 2009)

Logan "Wolverine" (Last name here)=]

My full name is Andrea Panyavong if you want to use that.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

"Hulk" Logan Kelly

--edit--
wow massively beat on on time on that one! Touché!


----------



## Logan (Nov 5, 2009)

hahaha! I got 3! BTW: look at my WCA profile for my last name.



p.s. skip me. do one of the above 3.


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 5, 2009)

Logan "Regis" Kelly

Because I couldn't think of anything else.

EDIT: I just saw Logan's request to nickname someone above him. In response to that:

Chris "Mega" Hardwick (since I don't know what the M stands for.)

Since there's already an Edward who's posted here, my name is Justin Adsuara.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Justin "No OLL" Adsuara.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "Block Build Or Perish with a capital Or" Manalang


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "mangle" Manalang


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

Michael "Got Skillz" Gottlieb


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Chris "No Cheating in BLD Allowed on my watch" Hardwick.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "racist against black cubes" Manalang.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

David "Sucks at clock" Woner


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "The Best Singer EVAH" Shinko


----------



## shelley (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "Piano" Shinko


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 5, 2009)

Shelley "Shellie" Chang


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

"Mr. Green Cross" Tamanas


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "Lego my Eggo" Manalang


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Chris "yardstick" Hardwick


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "Blockbuilder" Manalang

EDIT: Dang, too slow.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Caedus "Cubingweekly" nolastname.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward "Anything but the" King


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "The Square one" Shinko


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2009)

John FAILURE Tamamnsaamnamnsasmnas,


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 5, 2009)

jt juggler bonito


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 5, 2009)

John "Christa" Tamanas


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Last four or five posts are filled with intermittent fail.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan "-ol" Rosen


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

"Square-Uno" Shinko


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 5, 2009)

Chris "The Jesus of Today" Hardwick


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Chris "He only has 2 world records be more like Dan Cohen" Hardwick


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "Microphone" Shinko


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Waffle "Equals" IJM


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 5, 2009)

waffle "syrup" jim


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

i "am lucky to get sub-40" Spinz


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 5, 2009)

mini "I'm referring to a specific body part when I say mini" GOINGS


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan "meanie" Rosen
No one will know what im talking about.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Ed "ward ed" ward


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward "The OH-er Because He's Got No Other Choice" King


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> mini "I'm referring to a specific body part when I say mini" GOINGS



Ethan "stop talking about my pinky toe" Rosen


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ethan "meanie" Rosen
> No one will know what im talking about.



No, no I don't. 

anyway

Jules "Pyraminix" Manalang


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan "Touches little people" Rosen


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 5, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> Ethan "Touches little people" Rosen



John "has a sister, well more than one but only one that we care about" Tamanas


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 5, 2009)

Ethan "Fallen" Rosen


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

i "take a pen and" spinz


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Waffle "DOGS" Manalang


----------



## Jai (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "too much L" Shinko


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

J "a" i


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 5, 2009)

mini "I'm awesome at Flash" GOINGS


----------



## Jai (Nov 5, 2009)

Yianni "jtstinkyburrito" Tamanas


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

jtjogobonito said:


> mini "I'm awesome at Flash" GOINGS



You remember that? Wow, what a long time ago...

Your name is too confusing...

jtjogo "Burito" bonito


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2009)

Mini "apparently thinks we have amnesia and forget when he doesn't deliver on promises" GOINGS


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Jai "I INVENTED CYBERTRONIC" Gambhir


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "E perm" Shinko



Spoiler



E perm= singing Asian kid


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Mini "apparently thinks we have amnesia and forget when he doesn't deliver on promises" GOINGS



If I could have gotten Flash on my computer, I would have been able to do it.


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Sarah "thinks I look like a mouse and wave around a bandana" Strong


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 5, 2009)

For "Vancouver" te


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

miniGO "Win a pig" INGS


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "chemistry textbook in a tree" Shinko


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Sarah "is possibly" Strong


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "The Beatles Rock Band" Shinko


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

Justin "sub3" Jaffray sub3 = <3


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Sarah "I use Jesus cube" Strong


----------



## zip_dog12 (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "Sickskillz"


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 5, 2009)

Zippity do dog zippity day


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 5, 2009)

David "The Modfather" Woner


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Nukoca "Forte always thought your name was NukUoca" . . . . . . . Smith?


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Forte "Habit Breaker" Shinko


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

Justin "2x2 beast" Jaffray


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 5, 2009)

Sarah "your Kung Fu is" Strong


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

cmhard"core cuber"w


----------



## qqwref (Nov 5, 2009)

cae"destroyer of stickers"dus


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

True, true.
qq"digi-cuber"wref


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

c dawgger wanski

lol


----------



## Caedus (Nov 5, 2009)

Feliks "rules" zemdegs


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 5, 2009)

Cae-thnxbai-dus


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Omg this thread got big quick

William "skate" Boards.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward, um.... Edward IV


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 5, 2009)

ZB_WTF?!


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 5, 2009)

Luis "Luigi's Pizza" Aceves


----------



## Thomas09 (Nov 5, 2009)

Nuk-wuka-muka-luka


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

Thomas "Tommy" Thomson. (there was a guy at my old school who's last name was Johnson, and first name was Jack.)


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

ZB ''meh bro'' FTW!!!


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Monumental "bigcube secret" Discoverer.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

Edward said:


> ZB ''meh bro'' FTW!!!



Yeah! It's as if I put the underscore inbetween my username just for this purpose.

Will do Forte in a sec.

Edit: Forte "Fortissimo" Shinko.


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ZB ''meh bro'' FTW!!!
> ...



Too bad the underscore doesn't show upon threads.

Forte "Breaking the habit video" Shinko


----------



## Forte (Nov 5, 2009)

Edw "has had enough names" ard


----------



## peterbat (Nov 5, 2009)

F "art till it h" ortes Hinko.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

Pogobat's less famous, less interesting younger brother.


----------



## peterbat (Nov 5, 2009)

...older, would you believe it?


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2009)

Peter "Upside down" Battaglino ? It's hard if you don't know the person!


----------



## Faz (Nov 5, 2009)

Erik "Chip-skylark WTF does that mean" Akkersdijk


----------



## Edam (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erik "Chip-skylark WTF does that mean" Akkersdijk



it means awesome





Feliks 'da housecat' zemdegs.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Erik "Chip-skylark WTF does that mean" Akkersdijk



Feliks "pyra pwning squirell" Zemdegs.


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 5, 2009)

Faz "Have no competition in Australia" Rulz


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 5, 2009)

edw0010 said:


> Faz "Have no competition in Australia" Rulz



David "3rd person to nick faz" Lastname.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

ZB "epic noob" FTL!!!


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2009)

Sarah "DNF Princess" Strong

(what? I didn't want to be original )
(I'm the only joey in the WCA db if you don't know my last name)


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

Joey "Blurry fingers" Gouly.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 5, 2009)

Martin "I prefer balls to cubes" Smith


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert "w00t" Yau


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

Ed "Pwnage avatar" Wa "No last name" Rd.


----------



## Escher (Nov 5, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Martin "I prefer balls to cubes" Smith



lol

EDIT:

Maarten "I'm way too good at everything" Smit


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

Rowan "Kiss me I'm Irish" Kinneavy


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 5, 2009)

Maarten "trying-to-get-to-1001-posts- " Smit


----------



## joey (Nov 5, 2009)

Luis Roberto "PYYYRRRRAAAMIIINX" Becerril Aceves


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

Joey "That's what she said" Gouly (Uuh, original eh?)


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Maarten "I finally can speedcube" Smit


----------



## Novriil (Nov 5, 2009)

Prince Edward?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

Uku "Don't try to pronounce my last name" Kruusamägi.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 5, 2009)

Maarten "I'm Actually Too Modest To Admit I Rule" Smit


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "I have a non-american-looking-last name but still I'm american" Manalang


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 5, 2009)

Jules "grr, rawr, I suck, meh, woo, boo, yeah blerg" Manalang


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2009)

Sarah "I didn't F5 so I renicknamed Jules again" Strong


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 5, 2009)

Erik "you watch my vids, you don't have a life" Akkersdijk


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 5, 2009)

cosecent-H or cos-h


----------



## edw0010 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> ZB "epic noob" FTL!!!



LOLOL So funny coz its true!! Sarah you rock


----------



## piemaster (Nov 5, 2009)

he *e* who *d* doesn't *w* spell *0* cause *0* right *1* it's *0* not even cause, it's because!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 5, 2009)

Edw007


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 5, 2009)

Load o' muck 04


----------



## Dankeeen (Nov 5, 2009)

Benny Lotsofnumbers


----------



## piemaster (Nov 5, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Edw007



the muck who didn't press f5


----------



## Muesli (Nov 5, 2009)

Dan -"I spell my name with three 'e's "- keeen


----------



## Edmund (Nov 5, 2009)

BRA BOY!


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 5, 2009)

Edmund "Afraid to come to Canada" Rothfus


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 5, 2009)

Justin "Feeds his pet beaver" Jaffray


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Nov 5, 2009)

That kid that nobody likes! JK!


----------



## Erik (Nov 5, 2009)

Maarten "my hair does somewhat look like a girl, but who cares cause I'm from Twente hell yeah" Smit


Edit: Darn it! Too late

Waffle's "I'm Doctor Cox" Minion


----------



## Edmund (Nov 5, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Justin "Feeds his pet beaver" Jaffray



That's why I'm afraid to go to Canada, Justin's pet beaver. 
Erik "the devil" Akkersdijk regarding that ll skip


----------



## MistArts (Nov 5, 2009)

Erik "708" Akkersdijk


----------



## Edward (Nov 5, 2009)

Erik "The n00b at roobrickube" Akkersdijk.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 5, 2009)

Scissorhands


----------



## Andreaillest (Nov 6, 2009)

Edmund "Hide and Seek" Rothfus


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrea "likes" Bananas


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

iSpinz "my head right round"

Cyrus Colah = Cyrus C.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus "lives on the bottom of the" C.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 6, 2009)

Matt "3D cube avatars are so lame" Goings


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

Robertee


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus "lives on the bottom of the" C.



Finally one I haven't heard!

Edward "Shouldn't it be queen?" King

Was that too far?


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus "Goes to far, but not really" C.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

John "lolwut" Tamanas


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 6, 2009)

Jules "Sumatran Orangutan" Manalang


----------



## jtjogobonito (Nov 6, 2009)

Robert "The maker of" Yau


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

Darn, I had a great one for waffle, way to steal it.

Robert "posts before me" Y

EDIT: >*Facepalm*< I just got posted before again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus "Big Blue" C.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 6, 2009)

Matt "Sos hows ares things" Goings


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

Robert "WTF?!? YOU AND YOUR COMPUTER CUBES!" Yau


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

"chocholate" Waffle=ijm


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

Jules "the first person to try roux on a 2x2" manalang
Do it, now, try roux on a 2x2.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

Edward said:


> Jules "the first person to try roux on a 2x2" manalang
> Do it, now, try roux on a 2x2.



1x1x2, 1x1x2, CMLL.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 6, 2009)

Edward "My name would be better if I swapped my first and last name around" King.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

Robert "is Chocolate"-y


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Jules "the first person to try roux on a 2x2" manalang
> ...



ahem...you forget L6E...it's just so fast it's like a blur.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



Actually, its L8C. I always get a L8C skip when I do Roux on 2x2.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



I always get a good edges/bad edges skip when I do petrus on 2x2.

EDIT: @Waffle=ijm, because I've done miniGOINGS so many times.

Waffle>ijm


----------



## Edmund (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus "Petrus noob" C.


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

Edmund "you have the same 3x3 times as me" Rothfus


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackson "we need to actually see each other in person because I mean, we're like 30 seconds away from each other several hours a day" Weisman


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

ARES "is the name of my Type A DIY cube that had striped screws and horrible stickers so that red, orange, blue, green and yellow all looked like white but white looked like yellow and then my friend broke it while he was on a bus because he let one of his buddies have it" cuber


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Jackson "we need to actually see each other in person because I mean, we're like 30 seconds away from each other several hours a day" Weisman



lol Ethan "I haven't seen in a while at school but i don't know why because i did remember seeing you in the beginning of the school year and i really can't say beginning because were not even done with the first quarter" Rosen


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackson "Actually, it's pretty much the end of my school year because I'll probably be in college before the first quarter is even over and the rest of the year is a complete joke because nothing counts for anything, but that doesn't change the fact that we should find a time to hang out" Weisman


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan "what colleges did you apply to and what happen to the cube club, i wasn't there for activity fair so i don't know how it went and can we get a westchester comp sometime soon and why am i still pretending to give you a nickname" Rosen


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackson "in all honesty that club never really existed but don't tell colleges that, and I applied ED to Cornell and EA to bard, also yea sometime in the future I think I was gonna talk to some people + Tyson about that" Wiesman


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackson "OMFG You know Efam Wossen" Weisman


----------



## edd5190 (Nov 6, 2009)

Jewels ManlyFang


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan "if i ever feel like it could i run the "club" for college reasons to when you leave and where would the comp be i haven't been to a comp thats with in an hour" Rosen


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackson "umm ok, also I'm not sure at this moment, nothing is planned, btw join CVAC Wiesman"


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan "CVAC?" Rosen


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackson "ambulance corp, join it in February" Wiesman


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan "-oic acid" Rosen


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

Sarah "is amazingly" Strong


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

mini "see you roux I'm" GOING(s)


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> mini "see you roux I'm" GOING(s)



I didn't get that. And I don't use Roux anymore.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 6, 2009)

"Colorful"....yawn


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > mini "see you roux I'm" GOING(s)
> ...



Meh, I couldn't think of anything else, It was supposed to mean you weren't using roux any more.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Ohh, I was saying good bye to Roux.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyrus "noone got what i was talking about" C


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Ed "Word to your mutha".

^ Epic fail.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

RVE, just initials because no one can pronounce that


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

Edmund said:


> RVE, just initials because no one can pronounce that



Ed "ward" mund Rothfus


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

Alright
Ed "mund" ward


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

Ed "Ed's 2nd bro" Mund.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

*Z*any *B*rains *F*ill *T*he *W*orld


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyrus "won a world record FIVE awards at the 2009 What Hi Fi Awards." C.


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

Justin "knows the meaning of gogogogogogogogo" Jaffray


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte ''that cuber dude'' shinko

I know, i suck at nicks...

my name is Dashel Scarborough


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

fun "was on my podcast" dash 
(yet I screwed up the recording, so you can never hear it)


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

Cae "makes up one tenth of the population of Edmonton" dus



fundash said:


> Forte ''that cuber dude'' shinko



I never want to be a "cuber dude".

Never.


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte "Hasn't updated his signature in a long time" Shinko


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte "really loud" shinko
Dang, beaten


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

Justin "look at yours" Jaffray


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte "doesn't want to be called cuber dude ever" Shinko


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

fun "like Taiyan cubes" dash
(I have to try one)


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Caedus said:


> fun "like Taiyan cubes" dash
> (I have to try one)


my name is Dashel Scarborough!

weekly cuber


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

fun "damental" dash


i love chopper


----------



## Forte (Nov 7, 2009)

Daniel "just doesn't get it" Ho.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

Forte said:


> Daniel "just doesn't get it" Ho.



i dont get it:confused:

Forte "i can't think of any nickname right now" Shinko


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

Daniel "won't use my real name" Ho


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 7, 2009)

Dashel "No, I don't have a scar" Scarborough


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

I have unofficially dubbed you "Squishy."


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

Nu.


----------



## stevethecuber (Nov 7, 2009)

Daniella


----------



## Edmund (Nov 11, 2009)

steve "cubethestever"


----------



## Owen (Nov 11, 2009)

"Guy with face"


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 11, 2009)

Ow "I got parity" en


----------



## Edmund (Nov 11, 2009)

'my avatar is a ginger'


----------



## Themancube (Nov 11, 2009)

*I like my nickname*

Beast of cube 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME0Y0c3jSeE

Jessica Fridrich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwojxzhSlWA


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 11, 2009)

the "who the hell are you?" cube


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 11, 2009)

Luffy


----------



## Me (Nov 12, 2009)

Shamann Error


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 12, 2009)

Me be Thirsty


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2009)

iTurnz


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Nov 12, 2009)

Sarah "number spaz" Strong


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

Many Luke.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 12, 2009)

Daniel "Ho" Ho


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 12, 2009)

'No Coke' Nukoca'


----------



## Edward (Nov 12, 2009)

not calekewbs


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

fast eddy.


----------



## calekewbs (Nov 12, 2009)

dan-ex


----------



## Muesli (Nov 12, 2009)

Cale"The last hope for humanity is in the palm of your hand" kewbs.

Cookie for film reference.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 12, 2009)

'can't bld solve'

but neither can i... :fp


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 12, 2009)

Ed "mood"


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2009)

Daniel "the table is all wrong!" Ho


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 12, 2009)

Sarah "cool colour scheme" Strong


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Daniel "the table is all wrong!" Ho



com'on!! it's really because of the table. its wayy too sticky to dicesack and the cups are not straight


but seriously though, i was really performing dicestacking at my school for the talent show.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 13, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel "the table is all wrong!" Ho
> ...



Daniel "ruins this thread by failing to nickname me" Ho.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 13, 2009)

Daniel "Smacka" Ho


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

ZB "Is Not" FTW!!!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

"Your" mini "cubes are mine so I'll be" GOINGS.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

"Run the" V. Emodrach


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 13, 2009)

mini-G.
Lawl @ Cubing Weekly.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Lawl @ Cubing Weekly.



??


----------



## Edward (Nov 13, 2009)

mini "??" GOINGS


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 13, 2009)

"The Big ED"


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 13, 2009)

Matt "is getting too many nicknames" Goings


----------



## TheMachanga (Nov 13, 2009)

Sarah "The Girl" Strong


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 13, 2009)

Mr. Manga.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Matt "is getting too many nicknames" Goings



I agree. Next person should skip me.


----------



## Edward (Nov 14, 2009)

matt "skip me" goings


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

Ski0pp.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 14, 2009)

Daniel "choppa Reed?" Ho. lol, you're not a doctor anymore, you're a crime figure.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 14, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> crime figure.



umm, what do you mean by that?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 14, 2009)

Daniel "my computer doesn't have a shift/caps lock just look at my threads names" Ho


----------



## gibsonguitarist55 (Nov 14, 2009)

Caedus
Say Dis?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 15, 2009)

"The 55-year old guitarist"


----------



## Muesli (Nov 15, 2009)

Edmund "Disproportionately good at 3x3x3 in comparison to 4x4x4" Rothfus.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL!!! I still average like 2:1x.xx on 4x4 but I average 16-17 on 3x3 

"Legit at the legit puzzle 360"


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 15, 2009)

Edmund "WHAT!?" Rothfus


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

"The Master", because that's your username translated from leet.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 15, 2009)

actually I came up with damasta without even thinking of the master, then I replaced some letters with numbers because damasta was taken on some forum and I didn't want damasta02

also, nude cocoa


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 15, 2009)

dick 

lol looking at ur sig then ur wca profile ...
cant imagine what ill be called


----------



## HumungousLake (Nov 15, 2009)

the "special" cuber


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 15, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> nude cocoa


srsly?

Humongous "Cake" Lake


----------



## Carrot (Nov 15, 2009)

No life coconut =D


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 15, 2009)

'the other'


----------



## Edmund (Nov 16, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Edmund "WHAT!?" Rothfus



WHAT!? 
Joris "my best official 3x3 av is the end of the world" Mühlsteff


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 16, 2009)

Edmund "somewhatcool" Rothfus.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Ranzha "Vee Dot" Emodrach


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

MINIgoings


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> MINIgoings



Tricky, tricky . "Rus"


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > MINIgoings
> ...


"NGS"


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



HAHAHA! I actually laughed out loud after I got that. I was like "...what?" but I figured it out.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

mini "the man who actually lol's" GOINGS


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

"Iowhere is that?"


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> "Iowhere is that?"



I don't get it...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > "Iowhere is that?"
> ...



I don't know where Iowa is.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 16, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



HA HA HA HA!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 16, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



How is that funny? I am United States of Americally challenged.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

mini "won't go to any of the competitions" GOINGS


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 16, 2009)

daniel 'he loves choppers too much' 0731ex


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

'that 3rd guy from Rotterdam that never is there at Arnauds place'


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik "The-guy-who-got-the-world-record-with-a-pll-skip-and-it-was-very-lucky-but-he-is-still-an-awesome-cuber-regardless" Akkersdijk.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

Martin "Generic last name" Smith


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

cubedude7 said:


> daniel 'he loves choppers too much' 0731ex



very true indeed, very true.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Daniel "Forgets to give nickname" Ho


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Daniel "Forgets to give nickname" Ho


Maarten "Suspiciously similar name to me" Smit.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Martin "Differs 2 characters in WCA ID to me" Smith.


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

Marteen "Martin's long lost bro" Smit


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Edw "WHERE'S YOUR AWESOME AVATAR???" ard. (Oh, and you failed in spelling my name.)


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Edw "WHERE'S YOUR AWESOME AVATAR???" ard. (Oh, and you failed in spelling my name.)



I changed it. I got tired of it. (I also thought it was rather bland)


----------



## Erik (Nov 16, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Erik "The-guy-who-got-the-world-record-with-a-pll-skip-and-it-was-very-lucky-but-he-is-still-an-awesome-cuber-regardless" Akkersdijk.



So what?? If we don't count skips I still did the fastest solve  8.33 was non-lucky. 

Anyway:

Ed-ward the lost ed in ed edd n eddy


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 16, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Martin "Differs 2 characters in WCA ID to me" Smith.


Maarten ''I suck at magic BLD" Smit. He will understand


----------



## Piotr (Nov 16, 2009)

Erik "Damn! I'm good!" Akkersdijk


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

Piotr "I can't pronounce his last name" Kózka

seriously, can someone spell it phonetically?


----------



## Edward (Nov 16, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Piotr "I can't pronounce his last name" Kózka
> 
> seriously, can someone spell it phonetically?



I think it's pronounced like kh oskha


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 16, 2009)

Ignores Edward.

Dick "Lots-of-pops" van Zalinge


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 16, 2009)

Maarten ''I suck at magic BLD'' Smit.

Yep, Dick's nickname is right!


----------



## Piotr (Nov 16, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> seriously, can someone spell it phonetically?



It's like kooska or kooskha.
In Polish, "ó" is pronounced like english "oo". Like in word "doom".


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

PIO


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

Piotr said:


> d4m4s74 said:
> 
> 
> > seriously, can someone spell it phonetically?
> ...



Pio Pio is he ( I baptised him with this name , so a *Licence be needed * )


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

krazy mom


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey Ho Hey HO !


----------



## cubedude7 (Nov 16, 2009)

Maria ''crazy cube bomb'' Oey

And after she reads this reaction the ''bomb'' wil explode.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 16, 2009)

cubelube.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Nov 16, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> Piotr "I can't pronounce his last name" Kózka
> 
> seriously, can someone spell it phonetically?





*Read this carefully ! I will write this only once !*

*PEEYOOTER COTSCA*

I thought you know about it as you called yourself a boy who knows everything


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 16, 2009)

When did I say that, Maria "best out of one" Oey?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> mini "won't go to any of the competitions" GOINGS



Is there a problem here sir?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 17, 2009)

MINI "didn't know the problem here" goings


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 17, 2009)

Daniel "House of the Devil" Ho


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 25, 2009)

mini "traitor" GOIGS


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 25, 2009)

my_gears_go_round like Jimmy Martino Smith.

lolwut^^ fail


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 25, 2009)

statue "stop talking you're a statue, but then again korean statues can talk" korick


----------



## Edmund (Nov 25, 2009)

Jules "white cube power" Manalang


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 25, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Jules "white cube power" Manalang



Ed "Mud"


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 25, 2009)

Nukoca"cola"
New Coca-Cola, not sure if the pronunciation is right though.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyrus C. Cereal.
Lol, remember that?


----------



## cuberman0312 (Nov 26, 2009)

Blurtcanhurt


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Cyrus C. Cereal.
> Lol, remember that?



No


----------



## TioMario (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyrus Cubeasse Jr.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

Tio Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Hazard Ranch. Move


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 26, 2009)

serious cereal


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2009)

rachmaninovian said:


> serious cereal



Sergei.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 26, 2009)

"Get the **** out of under my bed"


----------



## Rama (Nov 26, 2009)

Edmund ''the Munster'' Rothfus


----------



## wrbcube4 (Nov 26, 2009)

Rama "is always stylish" Temmink


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

4 Bub Crew


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyrus "Quit the stupid anagrams" C.


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

trying-to-eat-speedcubes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Cubed Stereotyping 

Edit: Darn iSpinz, your iSpinz "the cube"


----------



## Edmund (Nov 26, 2009)

Rama said:


> Edmund ''the Munster'' Rothfus



The Munsters were awesome


----------



## Rama (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyrus ''Not So Carat'' Karat


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 26, 2009)

Rama"n noodles"


----------



## Muesli (Nov 26, 2009)

He spins.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Be silkier 4 musk



Rama said:


> Cyrus ''Not So Carat'' Karat



My last names actually colah, Karat is just a nickname.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyrus "Amanda" Colah


----------



## Muesli (Nov 26, 2009)

Mahti "CAPS LOCK MAKES YOU COOL" Anssi.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 26, 2009)

"hiding and doing pot will blindfolded"


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 26, 2009)

Traitor of Narnia


----------



## Edmund (Nov 26, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Traitor of Narnia



you did not just go there, da ho.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

End mud


----------



## Rama (Nov 26, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> End mud



Cyrus ''Pepsi'' Colah


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 26, 2009)

Musli4god?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 26, 2009)

Hated Phoenix


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

Cyrus CLL.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 27, 2009)

Smiley Guy.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Smiley Guy.



Thanks!

Muesli or the cube brekkies.


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

Some kid on speedsolving


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

Forte said:


> Some kid on speedsolving



"Piano"forte.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 27, 2009)

Hazard Charm Oven


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

CyrusC .


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 27, 2009)

fortrayness


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 27, 2009)

Loco Frog


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

CyrusC .


----------



## Edmund (Nov 27, 2009)

Forte "crazy" Shinko


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 27, 2009)

Forte said:


> CyrusC .




loud.


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

daniel0731xe


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 27, 2009)

very loud


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 27, 2009)

A lined ex


----------



## Forte (Nov 27, 2009)

CyrusC .


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 27, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> A lined ex



Curly Chaos.

For Forte, Forties Honk.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 29, 2009)

hcardomE .V ahznaR

likes his signature


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Joe Frog.


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmun d


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 29, 2009)

"mezo" forte


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Cyrus C .


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

fORTE


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

"Special" Edmund


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Eaten


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ed money



That is win.
Edward the Orange.


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

modified -

speshl eddmind LOL!!!!11111!!11!11qqWEVWAQ SD


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Etha n


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Forte said:


> Etha n



Fort, eh?


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Etha n


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Fort e


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

EeTtHhAaNn


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Edwar d


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 29, 2009)

Edward "orange cross with Roux" King

edit: Forte "M3" Shinko


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Sarah "I've always wondered why the hell '967' was in there" Strong


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Edward "orange cross with Roux" King
> 
> edit: Forte "M3" Shinko



Sarah "Counts Wrong" Strong


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Etha n


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Forte
jk


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

Etha( )n


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 29, 2009)

the down syndrome black guy


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

that guy who sucks at life but also has hair and sunglasses


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

Burp Secks


----------



## ero'2x (Nov 29, 2009)

ETHANOL


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Arrow 2 the X?


----------



## Ethan (Nov 29, 2009)

zero to secks


edit: bed "tofurkey" mund Rothfus


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cheif Captain, the Suave Boss


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

OMFG HAPPY TURNIP BROS


----------



## Edmund (Nov 29, 2009)

Ethan said:


> zero to secks
> 
> 
> edit: bedmund



Bedmund Time
that'll be the name of my late night show


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ethan said:
> 
> 
> > zero to secks
> ...



Edmund Rothfurkey.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 29, 2009)

SMALL PENIS!


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> SMALL PENIS!



Arsefacey.


----------



## Forte (Nov 29, 2009)

22 IN TIME FOR ANOTHER brain dance in the finish


----------



## Edward (Nov 29, 2009)

Gurplex2 said:


> SMALL PENIS!



google plex

WTF was with the nickname you gave him?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 29, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > SMALL PENIS!
> ...



lol jokes


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Googleplex


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Miley Cyrus C.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Ed-WORD!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Cyrus "The new Edward" Cola


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

Goins. I bumped this thread just so I could do that.

Am I really becoming the new Edward? It's time to slow down on the posts then.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

No! You know my weakness!!!


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Cyrus "The new Edward" Cola



:confused::confused:

bigGOINGS


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

I think The new old edward would've been more appropriate.

Edworangecrossed


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> :confused::confused:
> 
> bigGOINGS



No offense. Good nickname though, that one's a first.



Cyrus C. said:


> I think The new old edward would've been more appropriate.



Good point. I forgot about that.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 25, 2010)

miniGOINS


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

I still wish I new what was going on here...

miniCOMINGS

EDIT: Ninja'd

Serious C.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Ed "The Clueless"


----------



## Edmund (Jan 25, 2010)

largeGoings


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

Ed "ward" mund


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 25, 2010)

ed or edd or eddy


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 25, 2010)

TheMachanga.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

The King of Hyrule.TV


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

"Spinny Ed"


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

"smallGoings" [not funny, this is my first post in this thread]


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 25, 2010)

"Zanny"


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

"minitureGO"


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Inzane C.


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 25, 2010)

Edward scissors hands.


----------



## Forte (Jan 25, 2010)

cubeman3 4


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 25, 2010)

Bass


----------



## cubeman34 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bird Man.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

"Lubeman34"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 25, 2010)

zane the Pain


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 25, 2010)

phoenix life


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

KangyRoo789


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

"uSpinz"


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 25, 2010)

Jane_P


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

iSpinzCozImDrunk


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Thomas the tank engine


----------



## Forte (Jan 25, 2010)

Edwar d


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 25, 2010)

Farte


----------



## Forte (Jan 25, 2010)

Zane_ C


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Fort Tay


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 25, 2010)

elcarc.

thats right


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 25, 2010)

Arsenic

Andy Roo Seven Eight Nine = Arsen


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Westonian Virus


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 25, 2010)

Thomas09.


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hyrule Temple (from LoZ).


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 25, 2010)

Thomas Tiles Ellis


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 25, 2010)

THE ZHANGSTER!


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Andy Bieber.


----------



## Edward (Jan 25, 2010)

Tommy


----------



## Thomas09 (Jan 25, 2010)

Edwardo.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 2, 2010)

Thomas009


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Feb 2, 2010)

nasty cube


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 2, 2010)

mynobbyleaks lmao


----------



## jave (Feb 2, 2010)

Edward Cullen


----------



## calekewbs (Feb 2, 2010)

java jave


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 2, 2010)

Kale cubes.

Dutch for bald cubes >_>


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 2, 2010)

The banana guy


----------



## Shortey (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr. Hax


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

Mortitude


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

Mr. Muscle


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

pikaboo


----------



## RubiksMathMaster (Feb 2, 2010)

All in the family show.


----------



## Feryll (Feb 2, 2010)

Rubiks bath master


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Feb 2, 2010)

FOR REAL?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 2, 2010)

ferris wheeler


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Chuck Norris


----------



## r_517 (Feb 2, 2010)

Speedlemon


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 2, 2010)

Pikaback


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 2, 2010)

Alkalineopposer...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 2, 2010)

cincyplane.


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 2, 2010)

Cyrus the great 

:Explained:


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 2, 2010)

Tyrannous said:


> Cyrus the great
> 
> :Explained:



That's who I was named after, my dad's Xerxes.

Rex


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2010)

Circus


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 2, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Tyrannous said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus the great
> ...



Well my name is Leonidis, and THIS IS SPARTAAAA!!!! *kicks your dad's friends and workers into randomly giant well*

EDIT: Jedward, not sure if their worldwide known yet lol


----------



## 99aceofspades99 (Feb 2, 2010)

tryannasorous


----------



## Owen (Feb 2, 2010)

99tenofdiamonds99


----------



## Tyrannous (Feb 2, 2010)

owened


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Feb 2, 2010)

tyrannosaurus rex


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2010)

Cubers of the earth


----------



## 04mucklowd (Feb 2, 2010)

"please for god sake stop posting" edward


----------



## Muesli (Feb 2, 2010)

Mucky Mucklow.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 2, 2010)

Hindu4dindin


----------



## DavidSanders (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWonka


----------



## Kian (Feb 2, 2010)

DavidWoner


----------



## Edward (Feb 2, 2010)

Kain's berries


----------



## Edmund (Feb 2, 2010)

scissorhands

(that's probably already been said but whatever)


----------



## Edward (Feb 3, 2010)

Edmund King

(whatsup bro?)


----------



## CitricAcid (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Fun Spinning Japanese Girl.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 3, 2010)

2-hydroxypropane- 1,2,3- tricarboxylic acid


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Muslim for Breakers.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Feb 3, 2010)

Death from above


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 3, 2010)

Sir Ripped-not-so-much


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Immerse in Her Men?


----------



## kprox1994 (Feb 3, 2010)

Death of the Phoenix


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 3, 2010)

Kay, Proxy


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 3, 2010)

dying bird(?)


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Quick Square.


----------



## Enter (Feb 3, 2010)

Thehomos09
sry


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 3, 2010)

Exit.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 3, 2010)

two/too must


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 3, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Exit.



I thought of that, but I didn't think it was that funny, now here's a hilarious one:



Spoiler



Thomas08


----------



## edw0010 (Feb 3, 2010)

Haste Cube = Has To Cube
Zane C = Inzane


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 17, 2010)

edw "The last guy in the world who likes Australia" 0010 
j.k. I kinda like it too


----------



## DaijoCube (Mar 17, 2010)

yBANNED403


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 17, 2010)

Daijo "En Francias" Cube


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2010)

megaGOINGS


----------



## Sherwood (Mar 17, 2010)

[email protected]


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 18, 2010)

Sherwoodn't


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 18, 2010)

Roberto-Y perm


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

Sebastian 'Chilean' Miner


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 24, 2011)

Cubesmith Euan 

Btw my name is Andrew if you wanna know


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

5bld but not 3bld


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 24, 2011)

The "ZxZ" cuber


----------



## JyH (Aug 24, 2011)

DAPEECUBER LOLOLOLOLOL

EDIT: AUSTINPEED LOLOLOLOL


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

2011HORRID01


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 24, 2011)

Austin 'cubekick' reed


----------



## JyH (Aug 24, 2011)

Diego


----------



## cubernya (Aug 24, 2011)

Since Euan didn't feel like editing his post, I'll say this again 

2011HORRID01


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 24, 2011)

paul


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 24, 2011)

Stewie


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 24, 2011)

Derp


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 24, 2011)

Jaycee=Jay-Z


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 24, 2011)

paul

everyone shall be called paul


----------



## lanx (Aug 24, 2011)

*lolololol*

crispy pee


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 24, 2011)

NotOnlyCubesOnWebcam


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2011)

Gold.


----------



## jrb (Aug 24, 2011)

Major Tim Major


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 24, 2011)

that kid in most every faz WR vid that people sometimes associate with squirrels or other similar rodents.


----------



## cuboy63 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryan Potty


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 24, 2011)

That kid that isn't a goat.


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 24, 2011)

;(


----------



## shelley (Aug 24, 2011)

Frog Legs?


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 24, 2011)

chingchong


----------



## nickcolley (Aug 24, 2011)

Original Condom


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 24, 2011)

JonReremy


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 24, 2011)

White Rice


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fonzie


----------



## Bapao (Aug 25, 2011)

ThePubeBlaster2000


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

Babaloo


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 25, 2011)

octagonman42


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 25, 2011)

Care to explain that one?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 25, 2011)

[geometric figure]+[description of person]+[number]


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 25, 2011)

TheCubeMister5000

trolololol


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 25, 2011)

collinxbzyj


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 25, 2011)

iSmokePott


----------



## Bapao (Aug 25, 2011)

LubeDaSnake


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 25, 2011)

Kapow


----------



## Lukester172 (Aug 25, 2011)

blank cube lol


----------



## DaveyCow (Aug 25, 2011)

Luke, the "Look, stir 172 times and place in oven" man


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 25, 2011)

DaveyCow said:


> Luke, the "Look, stir 172 times and place in oven" man


 
haha.

MOO-1


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 25, 2011)

BronyFrog


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Aug 25, 2011)

FreezeDried frog


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 25, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> FreezeDried frog


 
dude update your post, it matches the post above me

how about, "Mr. Indian Teen"?


----------



## Muesli (Aug 25, 2011)

Guy who likes a good headrush.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 25, 2011)

Bakkies4Muesli

Hint

(I envision an armada of bakkies filled with muesli. :3)


----------



## Hershey (Aug 25, 2011)

Rouxbixluver.


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 25, 2011)

Hershey's Chocolate


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 25, 2011)

Bed Intruder


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 25, 2011)

k-pl0x


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 25, 2011)

No idea, was going to use Austinpeed but it's taken.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 25, 2011)

Reeses pieces


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 25, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Reeses pieces


 
Collin-bexyeez


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 25, 2011)

Reedy


----------



## HelpCube (Aug 25, 2011)

The machine


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 25, 2011)

HerpDerpCube


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 25, 2011)

footsolver119


----------



## insane569 (Aug 25, 2011)

foot cubes


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 29, 2011)

need a straightjacket 569


----------



## Samania (Aug 29, 2011)

Sounds like food


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 29, 2011)

Rupert the rhino


----------



## Jungleterrain (Aug 29, 2011)

ChryssaDilla


----------



## Thompson (Aug 29, 2011)

Mountaineer

rofl hahahahaha lool


----------



## Owen (Aug 29, 2011)

Chilly T.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 29, 2011)

O Bo


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 29, 2011)

CuberAdult30


----------



## jrb (Aug 29, 2011)

Flippie Skweezer


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 30, 2011)

bj'r


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kelso


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 30, 2011)

*K*hicken Prox


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 30, 2011)

waffles and jam


----------



## Rpotts (Aug 30, 2011)

bakedcucomber


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 30, 2011)

Feline Ralph


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 30, 2011)

Blue Clover #45


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ponyboy


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 30, 2011)

bluecloe45 said:


> Ponyboy


 
She's a girl .... :fp 

anyway... redcloe54


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 30, 2011)

HatesMud


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 30, 2011)

Etihwnoj


----------



## oranjules (Aug 30, 2011)

chrissyE


----------



## Olji (Aug 30, 2011)

OrangeRules


----------



## chikato_tan (Aug 30, 2011)

oljibabe


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 30, 2011)

chico_time


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 30, 2011)

That guy....


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

speedcubin' turtles


----------



## radmin (Aug 30, 2011)

la-Z Cuber


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Aug 30, 2011)

*r*etarded *admin*


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 30, 2011)

hobby freak (very bad at nicknames)


----------



## manyhobbyfreak (Aug 30, 2011)

yuxib's cube


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Aug 30, 2011)

"I don't have enough time for my other hobbies" freak


----------



## Thompson (Aug 30, 2011)

Enter Sandman


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 30, 2011)

slow at bigcubes


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

Loves big cubes


----------



## Engberg91 (Aug 30, 2011)

Mr. Zerdes.....


----------



## d4m4s74 (Aug 30, 2011)

Doctor Engman


----------



## Enter (Aug 30, 2011)

Ida Engberg
damas


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

Exit


----------



## MostEd (Aug 30, 2011)

Johnny G Badde


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 30, 2011)

Mostly Dead

Also, my name doesn't have an "h" in it. Why does everybody think there's an "h" in my name?


----------



## RubikZz (Aug 30, 2011)

Jonny Pony


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 30, 2011)

That guy over there.... in the Netherlands....you know the guy......


----------



## samkli (Aug 30, 2011)

AC?


----------



## BC1997 (Aug 30, 2011)

AC?


----------



## samkli (Aug 30, 2011)

BC ? before christ ?


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 30, 2011)

Its not AC is AD Which mean Anna Domini which is latin.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 30, 2011)

Cubesmith


----------



## jrb (Aug 30, 2011)

webproxy1994


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 30, 2011)

brb


----------



## jrb (Aug 30, 2011)

Cuber's Smith


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 30, 2011)

steve


----------



## jrb (Aug 30, 2011)

2009*DICK*02


----------



## Bapao (Aug 30, 2011)

JustRubin'Bro


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 30, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ shut up steve

edit: @Jrb not bapao


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 30, 2011)

stewieD


----------



## Bapao (Aug 30, 2011)

ubermith


----------



## jrb (Aug 30, 2011)

b4p4076


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 31, 2011)

Bob Jr.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 31, 2011)

Klutter Shy


----------



## Forte (Aug 31, 2011)

time of day is 6:48pm


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

piano


----------



## Vincents (Aug 31, 2011)

Jonjon.


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

vindollars


----------



## cubernya (Aug 31, 2011)

White Jon


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

theZpermer


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 31, 2011)

BoyBlanco


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 31, 2011)

Arizona Cattail.


----------



## JyH (Aug 31, 2011)

flutterguy


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

Jeffrey Hori.


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 31, 2011)

Jon Bonbon


----------



## JonWhite (Aug 31, 2011)

tic-tac-toe


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)

Join white.


----------



## cubeslayer (Sep 1, 2011)

Bapao-mephisto


----------



## jrb (Sep 1, 2011)

quackingcubemurderer


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## cubernya (Sep 1, 2011)

papa(o)


----------



## jrb (Sep 1, 2011)

thesleepingcuber(zzzzzzzz)


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)

Herb

(man, this is the simple and honest fun that I've been missing on SS lately)


----------



## jrb (Sep 1, 2011)

Ba-Pow


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)

JeeRightBack


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 1, 2011)

Nethersaipao >=D


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)

Lady in red


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 1, 2011)

How the hell did you get that


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)

chris de burgh. The pain!!

Click me plz


----------



## cardinalprep (Sep 2, 2011)

Cyder CC


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 2, 2011)

steve


----------



## chikato_tan (Sep 2, 2011)

kissyD


----------



## BC1997 (Sep 2, 2011)

The guy from Vietnam


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 2, 2011)

1997 B.C.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 2, 2011)

kitteh cuber!


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 2, 2011)

Jam Cubenauh


----------



## tacgnol (Sep 2, 2011)

Mr. Fluffles.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 2, 2011)

Danny Riser


----------



## jrb (Sep 2, 2011)

cubereuan


----------



## Bapao (Sep 2, 2011)

JustReelBack


----------



## James Cavanauh (Sep 3, 2011)

the man in black.


----------



## jrb (Sep 3, 2011)

James Cavanaugh


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

That monkey(?)


----------



## jrb (Sep 3, 2011)

faZcuber


----------



## cubernya (Sep 3, 2011)

haha I wish

*j*ust *r*elayed (without *b*ig (cubes)

Do you even know how to solve big cubes?


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 3, 2011)

theZexycuber


----------



## jrb (Sep 3, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> Do you even know how to solve big cubes?



Yeah, I just don't solve them for speed. I'm starting to practice 4x4 now, though.

On topicrissyChrissy


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 4, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> theZexycuber


 
Omg your avatar! I watched that on doctor who tonight. Hehe


----------



## jrb (Sep 4, 2011)

smithcuber


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 4, 2011)

there was just no way i was not having it as an avatar. I can also say i can do something the doctor can't

on topic ummm Smithy (james corden) see what i did there >.>

edit: ninja'd

ok jrb your nickname can be ninja


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 4, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> Omg your avatar! I watched that on doctor who tonight. Hehe


 
Oh my god! Oh my god! Shut up, shut up, shut up!

The new episode is in 30 minutes for me, and I don't want any spoilers!
So don't say anymore.

Oh, and OT:

chrisfrumukhooliksdocturhooooandrubixcubs


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Oh my god! Oh my god! Shut up, shut up, shut up!
> 
> The new episode is in 30 minutes for me, and I don't want any spoilers!
> So don't say anymore.
> ...


 
Haha, its a good one. Thats all I'll say.


----------



## jrb (Sep 4, 2011)

Euan "Cuber" Smith


----------



## Bapao (Sep 4, 2011)

Orange thetan


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 4, 2011)

Broodje warm vlees


----------



## buelercuber (Sep 4, 2011)

magically electric cube novice


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 4, 2011)

FerrisCuber


----------



## Bapao (Sep 4, 2011)

Cu? 'be no vice!?


----------

